# A GRINGO'S GAME...



## younothat (Aug 29, 2018)

Clint Dempsey retires from Seattle Sounders, United States national team
http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3616664/clint-dempsey-retires-from-seattle-sounders-united-states-national-team

Clint is one of the players my son grew up admiring, his grit and style was hard not to like

Nice article form 2010:
https://www.si.com/vault/2010/05/24/105940845/a-gringos-game

"HE BLENDS LATINO CREATIVITY WITH EUROPEAN DISCIPLINE—AND EVEN MORE IMPORTANT, CLINT DEMPSEY "TRIES S---." COULD THE HARD-EDGED, RISK-TAKING TEXAN COME TO EMBODY (FINALLY) THE AMERICAN WAY TO PLAY?"




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=293460558105845


----------

